# 99217-99220



## dwaldman (Jun 22, 2010)

I was looking at AMA's Principle of CPT which states, "If the physician provides an E/M service on a given datge in another site of service (eg, physician's office, hosipital emergency department, nursing facility) and subsequently intiattes observation status in a hospital for that patient on the same date, the physicin reports only an initial observation care code for all E/M services provided on that date."

One of the physician's that is in the group I work for called me and said a follow up patient came to the hospital clinic yesterday with acute back pain. He admited the patient for observation services, but did not see the patient later that day once they were in their room. Only saw the patient in the clinic where he admited them for observation services. He then perform a facet block the next day and then discharged the patient.

He was asking should he bill 99214 or 99218 for the first day. And can he bill 99217 even though he did a block the same day with 25 modifier.


----------



## Jagadish (Jun 24, 2010)

The physician can bill 99218 on day 1 and 99217 on day2 with modifier 25.


----------

